# who's working?



## hibiscusmile (Dec 14, 2011)

Wondering what the members do and what shift they do it in?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 14, 2011)

I work in fermentation for a biotech company. We use yeasts to make renewable chemicals from agricultural waste products. Lately I have been on graveyard shift, but I only have to work three days a week and am on salary, so it's not all bad, although I should be back in the land of the living after christmas


----------



## lunarstorm (Dec 14, 2011)

I am a software engineering manager (whitebox QA, load/perf testing, etc. if you're in the industry). Our work schedules are pretty flexible, I work from home 3-4 days out of the week and as long my reports get their work done and are generally available during core business hours (between 10am-4pm pacific), I don't care when they work. Some like to come in and leave early, others are night owls and prefer to avoid the mornings and work late.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Dec 14, 2011)

I own my own small Business, floor covering, with a few helper's and a partner, but most day's I feel like I carried you up a flight of stairs for 4 hours straight, then used my brain for the other 4-6 hours so it's a long day by the time I get home, " I just need my bug hug's" lol, plus my 10 year old daughter's smile. And I'm good to go!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 14, 2011)

Well I have worked the graveyard shift for quite a while as a po, so I know just what you mean, only I had a 5 year old to care for all alone at that time, then later a 6 wk old and try to find some sleep when you have kids! But I did like that shift, people at night are diff than day people.

And talk about owning your own business, I have worked with hubby over 20 years doing that! So I know what that is like. Cept I still have to work with him. waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## agent A (Dec 14, 2011)

I am a high school student so I guess that's work at the moment


----------



## frogparty (Dec 14, 2011)

It better be! Gotta keep those grades up and study hard! Get in to good habits now before college


----------



## agent A (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanx for telling me

I should get back to studying for a biology test  

My fantasy profession, if u call it that, is Lady GaGalogy, the study of Lady GaGa and her awesomeness


----------



## frogparty (Dec 14, 2011)

My theory is tha lady gaga is a man. Prove me wrong...


----------



## agent A (Dec 14, 2011)

Ok, I will try  

I shall do intense research and study the mother monster in her natural habitat, New York

If any NY member sees lady gaga tell her I love her


----------



## jrh3 (Dec 14, 2011)

3rd shift, industrial electrician.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 14, 2011)

ohh! electric! I love it, and I hate it, like to do it, but always afraid I will kill myself! Must be hard work!


----------



## sinensispsyched (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm a middle school student.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 14, 2011)

I was a student once, many, many, many moons ago!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Dec 14, 2011)

Moons or not your good to go I my book. The more moons the more wisdom, you can't buy that at the store?


----------



## agent A (Dec 14, 2011)

I think that everyone here who is very young, under 20, should start their own topic, we r the new generation of hobbyists and there's quite a few of us

Me, Ryan, shieldmantid, sinisha, sinensispsyched, gripen, and a few more im sure  

Just a thought  students, unite!!!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Dec 14, 2011)

agent A, I like your style! *But never stop learning from the older when you get the chance.*


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 14, 2011)

yea, ditto, can't tell you how many times my sons have come to us and said, " I hate to say it, but you were right"!


----------



## agent A (Dec 14, 2011)

I agree with u

If it weren't for peeps like Phil, yen, hibiscusmile, Tammy, Henry, and countless others, I wouldn't be where I am today as far as my insects go


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 14, 2011)

You are a gem among the young!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 14, 2011)

Think about this... When I was young I had to get all my info from the LIBRARY! I'm only 32 and incan definitely remember when there was no Internet! No forums to quickly share info, no online retailers of fabulous stuff. We had to get our animals from mail order lists like glades herps and pray we could find books about the animals we were successfully trying to keep


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 14, 2011)

I work as the office manager for the SS Lane Victory. It is a WWII Victory ship/museum in San Pedro. I work Mon-Sat maybe 9am-2pm, 10am-1pm, 11am-3pm, whatever I need to be there to get the job done. VERY flexible schedule which is needed. I also care for my 90 year old father. That's my #1 priority. So, I guess I really have 2 jobs. Part-time and full-time. It works for me.


----------



## ismart (Dec 14, 2011)

I am a medical clerk. Day shift. I hate it!


----------



## lunarstorm (Dec 14, 2011)

patrickfraser said:


> I also care for my 90 year old father. That's my #1 priority.


You're a good man, that's one of the most difficult and admirable jobs around.


----------



## C.Price (Dec 14, 2011)

1st shift, industrial maintenance technician


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 14, 2011)

lunarstorm said:


> You're a good man, that's one of the most difficult and admirable jobs around.


Thank you. It is just what I "do". It does get trying at times. BUT...It's what family is for.


----------



## meaganelise9 (Dec 14, 2011)

I caption phone calls for the hearing impaired. It's called CapTel. I used to do graphic design (then I moved). Now I'm finishing my bachelor's in graphic design so I can find a new/better job. Given my busy schedule, I just work whatever random hours I can..


----------



## jrh3 (Dec 14, 2011)

hibiscusmile said:


> ohh! electric! I love it, and I hate it, like to do it, but always afraid I will kill myself! Must be hard work!


no mistakes allowed, lol. 480 volts hurt but 12,000 there is no oops. Not hard as long as you dont get comfortable.


----------



## jrh3 (Dec 14, 2011)

C.Price said:


> 1st shift, industrial maintenance technician


Been there and kinda still am just on the electrical side now.


----------



## guapoalto049 (Dec 14, 2011)

Medical student


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Dec 14, 2011)

Highschool student, and my siblings call me my houses "maid". Does not make me happy but since I'm the only in my house who likes everything clean and in order, i guess i gotta do what i gotta do.as for what Agent A was saying, we (the young relatively new ones) will some day be the "yen_saw's" and the "Hibiscusmile's" helping the newbies. We have to absorb all the knowledge form them to pass it on to keep the hobbie alive! Thinking about it, oh geez... :helpsmilie:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 15, 2011)

Sure are a lot of diff jobs on this forum, seems like electric comes in first for doubles, lot of night shift people too!


----------



## StevieHification (Dec 15, 2011)

Use to be a tower hand but got laid off two months ago... due to the economy. So I'm going back to school next Spring to learn how to be an aircraft mechanic.


----------



## jrh3 (Dec 15, 2011)

hibiscusmile said:


> Sure are a lot of diff jobs on this forum, seems like electric comes in first for doubles, lot of night shift people too!


most of my electrical work is PLC's but I still do regular electrical wiring. a computer is more fun, lol.


----------



## rs4guy (Dec 15, 2011)

Family owned medical device manufacturing company. Went to school for Manf. engineering, minored in buss. I mostly work in R&amp;D currently, but also do alot with patents, new products, market research, production, etc... 9-5 kinda gig.


----------



## StevieHification (Dec 15, 2011)

rs4guy said:


> Family owned medical device manufacturing company. Went to school for Manf. engineering, minored in buss. I mostly work in R&amp;D currently, but also do alot with patents, new products, market research, production, etc... 9-5 kinda gig.


Hey so would you know how would I go about making something better then what it already is but making it my own? Do you get what I'm saying? Is it possible?


----------



## rs4guy (Dec 15, 2011)

Are you talking patentability on an improved, already introduced to the market kinda product?


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 15, 2011)

My back ground is petroleum engineering but currently working in oil and gas sector as consultant engineer for offshore deepwater flowline. Offshore life may sound interesting but it is tough work as decision needs to be made anytime in 24 hours. I am happy to do my work from the office as it gives me more free time which is how I pick up this hobby


----------



## minard734 (Dec 15, 2011)

agent A said:


> I think that everyone here who is very young, under 20, should start their own topic, we r the new generation of hobbyists and there's quite a few of us
> 
> Me, Ryan, shieldmantid, sinisha, sinensispsyched, gripen, and a few more im sure
> 
> Just a thought  students, unite!!!


I only hope to be as good as Yen, Rebecca, Precarious, etc. one day. It's a funny thought. Where will the hobby of mantid breeding/keeping be 20 years from now or even 40? Who will be the "Yens" and "Hibiscusmiles"? I also wonder who is still gonna be in the hobby? I wonder about myself as well. Hahaha!


----------



## StevieHification (Dec 15, 2011)

rs4guy said:


> Are you talking patentability on an improved, already introduced to the market kinda product?


Yes, to take a product and make it better...


----------



## rs4guy (Dec 15, 2011)

Thats a very broad question. You need market research and evaluation/prodding/testing to find even if there is a want for the "improved" product. You have to make the design unique enough where the patent will be strong. You then have to figure out a manf. strategy to build said product. From there ( should really be doing in conjuction with), design a market strategy, design and impliment how the product will be moved, then hope for some sales/hire sales reps.


----------



## lunarstorm (Dec 15, 2011)

> Hey so would you know how would I go about making something better then what it already is but making it my own? Do you get what I'm saying? Is it possible?


Possible yes, but I agreed with rs4guy and your question is very board. For starters, I'd recommend visiting your local college and talk to their entrepreneurial department (it sounds like you already understand the nuances of owning a small business). To market a new product and/or start something new, the big challenge is usually funding. Unless you have angel investors in your pocket, it's usually a long road for venture capital until you've got solid contacts and a proven successful track record. But once you've got that, everything else can be obtained with help from your hires, consultants, etc.


----------



## sinensispsyched (Dec 15, 2011)

agent A, I unite!

I agree to (no offense) listen to my elders  .

BTW, who is the youngest member on this or the UK forums?


----------



## agent A (Dec 15, 2011)

Id say either u or gripen r the youngest

Gripen is also in middle school


----------



## C.Price (Dec 15, 2011)

jrh3 said:


> Been there and kinda still am just on the electrical side now.


I do a little of everything been doing maintenance for a long time and still have most of my fingers.


----------



## HoldThePickle (Dec 15, 2011)

I am lucky enough to have a job I really enjoy. I am a Exhibit Designer for a company that makes living habitats for animals at zoos/museums. Usually they are for reptiles and amphibians, but once in a while they are for invertebrates. Check out the latest exhibit we built; a Hellbender salamander exhibit for the Maryland Zoo. Check it out if you're in the area! Here is a link to the video:


----------



## sinensispsyched (Dec 15, 2011)

Wow! Cool job!


----------



## jrh3 (Dec 15, 2011)

C.Price said:


> I do a little of everything been doing maintenance for a long time and still have most of my fingers.


i can still count to ten, What industry are you in. I work for a water heater manufactry


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 15, 2011)

you just never know where u will be, none of us do, but I can't see myself with a little 6 legged baby around!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 15, 2011)

also it is nice to have fingers! and toes! my grandbaby has found his and they are always in his mouth! haha


----------



## sporeworld (Dec 16, 2011)

HoldThePickle said:


> I am lucky enough to have a job I really enjoy. I am a Exhibit Designer for a company that makes living habitats for animals at zoos/museums. Usually they are for reptiles and amphibians, but once in a while they are for invertebrates. Check out the latest exhibit we built; a Hellbender salamander exhibit for the Maryland Zoo. Check it out if you're in the area! Here is a link to the video:


That's amazing!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 16, 2011)

i LOVE HELLBENDERS!!!


----------



## Peter Clausen (Dec 16, 2011)

Going on 17 years at UPS. I'm a Teamster's shop steward so I get to participate/represent/protect members against disciplinary actions. I played a key role in raising four issues between labor (management) and the union, yesterday.They were resolved same-day and mostly involved the corners management likes to cut during this "_most won-der-ful time of the year_" where we're all working longer hours.

I also have a little bug business at http://BugsInCyberspace.com

3 kids, wife

zillions of bugs

Speaking of, I have to get up in six hours to finish up a homework assignment with my daughter that we didn't finish after school/before work, yesterday (longer holiday hours). One last day of school and then they're on vacation for a few weeks (= sleeping 8 hours in a row)!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 16, 2011)

I got my ghosts from you Peter. Good stuff! I used to do pre load and load sort for UPS when I was in school...3:30 to 8 in the am and 4:30 to 9 pm (at different periods, not at the same time!)


----------



## Peter Clausen (Dec 16, 2011)

I had an inside combo job for 10 years. Good times. The longer you've been there, the easier it gets (provided your body doesn't break down, though it is more like exercise if you get into the right job). I worked the preload shift as part of a "combo job" (2 PT jobs= 1 full time one in a straight-8 hr. shift) for a year. That was the hardest year of my life, sleeping with earplugs and the sun streaming through the edges of the blinds, not to mention a new baby.

I want to know about cloud forest orchid collecting, Frogparty! Do you do that for a living, partly? Have you been to any of the ("northernmost", they say) cloud forests in Mexico?


----------



## StevieHification (Dec 16, 2011)

rs4guy said:


> Thats a very broad question. You need market research and evaluation/prodding/testing to find even if there is a want for the "improved" product. You have to make the design unique enough where the patent will be strong. You then have to figure out a manf. strategy to build said product. From there ( should really be doing in conjuction with), design a market strategy, design and impliment how the product will be moved, then hope for some sales/hire sales reps.


Isn't there ways to present your product to a company who will do all that for you and you just take royalties or something?


----------



## StevieHification (Dec 16, 2011)

lunarstorm said:


> Possible yes, but I agreed with rs4guy and your question is very board. For starters, I'd recommend visiting your local college and talk to their entrepreneurial department (it sounds like you already understand the nuances of owning a small business). To market a new product and/or start something new, the big challenge is usually funding. Unless you have angel investors in your pocket, it's usually a long road for venture capital until you've got solid contacts and a proven successful track record. But once you've got that, everything else can be obtained with help from your hires, consultants, etc.


Thanks for the information! I have a bunch of ideas and I think I'm just gonna present them to an online site which helps out inventors.


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 16, 2011)

Those places are there to steal your ideas, not promote them.

Go on the "Shark Tank"


----------



## lunarstorm (Dec 16, 2011)

Sadly, good ideas are easy and free, only the execution to market matters. For example, Kleenex and the IPod were not original ideas (tissue paper and mp3 players already existed).

Companies generally won't pay for an idea unless you go through the patent process (and are equipped to defend it in court). Good luck though, let us know if you find something that works for you.


----------



## StevieHification (Dec 16, 2011)

lunarstorm said:


> Sadly, good ideas are easy and free, only the execution to market matters. For example, Kleenex and the IPod were not original ideas (tissue paper and mp3 players already existed).
> 
> Companies generally won't pay for an idea unless you go through the patent process (and are equipped to defend it in court). Good luck though, let us know if you find something that works for you.


Yeah but to get a patent don't you need an actual item to present for the patent? I have a more then a few ideas that don't even have patents yet as well. But as for my original question, Do you know if you can you get a patent on an already made product? I just need to find someone I can talk to that has power and can actually go somewhere with my idea, Move forward and not steal it.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 16, 2011)

Sleeping odd shifts wears a person down, I don't think I could live where night never comes for 6 mts. :devil:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 16, 2011)

My first job was waitressing at Higbees Silver Grill downtown! How many were waitress or waiters starting out?


----------



## rs4guy (Dec 16, 2011)

StevieHification said:


> Thanks for the information! I have a bunch of ideas and I think I'm just gonna present them to an online site which helps out inventors.


Check out innovationsupplychain.com, they have some great resources for ya. As lunar said, the biggest thing to overcome for a small business is investing capital into the new product. You have to be willing to spend (lots) of money to make money. Luckily for us, we have excellent cash flow, and just recently surpassed our 50 year mark of being in business. Patents can be had for even just an "idea", but it doesn't hurt to have something already to go. Try contacting other inventors/businesspeople etc.. and promote your ideas/improvements.


----------



## rs4guy (Dec 16, 2011)

HoldThePickle said:


> I am lucky enough to have a job I really enjoy. I am a Exhibit Designer for a company that makes living habitats for animals at zoos/museums. Usually they are for reptiles and amphibians, but once in a while they are for invertebrates. Check out the latest exhibit we built; a Hellbender salamander exhibit for the Maryland Zoo. Check it out if you're in the area! Here is a link to the video:


That's a dream job sir, and the habitat looks amazing! Good for you, I am certainly envious.


----------



## lunarstorm (Dec 16, 2011)

StevieHification said:


> Yeah but to get a patent don't you need an actual item to present for the patent? I have a more then a few ideas that don't even have patents yet as well. But as for my original question, Do you know if you can you get a patent on an already made product? I just need to find someone I can talk to that has power and can actually go somewhere with my idea, Move forward and not steal it.


No, patents are often filed for concepts that have zero "actual physical items". It's super common in software, you're probably familiar with the phrase "intellectual property" to describe non-tangibles. Patents are strictly for original ideas; while filing the patent, considerable effort must be given to highlight the original aspects of your idea/design/etc.


----------



## C.Price (Dec 16, 2011)

jrh3 said:


> i can still count to ten, What industry are you in. I work for a water heater manufactry


I work for a pressurized vessel manfacturer.


----------



## HoldThePickle (Dec 16, 2011)

rs4guy said:


> That's a dream job sir, and the habitat looks amazing! Good for you, I am certainly envious.


Thanks! I really do feel lucky to find a job that is such a good match for me. Another great part of the job is that my company has 4 traveling exhibits (2 of Frogs, 1 of geckos, and one based on the children's book "The Scoop on Poop") that are leased out to museums, zoos, and institutes around the country. I'm in charge of the Frogs exhibit so when they get set up and tore down, I get sent out to do it. I get to see some really cool parts of the country, and really great venues. The last place to rent the frogs was in Bozeman, Montana so I took a few extra days out there to go to Yellowstone, which I want to see and photograph my whole life:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 16, 2011)

Boy rs4guy can really make some people like me jealous, and cprice, what is a pressurized vessel? a sub?


----------



## StevieHification (Dec 16, 2011)

lunarstorm said:


> No, patents are often filed for concepts that have zero "actual physical items". It's super common in software, you're probably familiar with the phrase "intellectual property" to describe non-tangibles. Patents are strictly for original ideas; while filing the patent, considerable effort must be given to highlight the original aspects of your idea/design/etc.


Awesome thanks for the knowledge. Yes I have heard of the phrase "intellectual property" but I didn't know what it meant until now... So no that I know you can get a patent for a concept without an actual physical item, I can just go ahead and file for a patent then?


----------



## C.Price (Dec 18, 2011)

hibiscusmile said:


> Boy rs4guy can really make some people like me jealous, and cprice, what is a pressurized vessel? a sub?


Tanks for air, gas ect.......


----------



## rs4guy (Dec 19, 2011)

hibiscusmile said:


> Boy rs4guy can really make some people like me jealous, and cprice, what is a pressurized vessel? a sub?


Jealous? for what? You wanted to be a manf. engineer that badly?


----------



## sinensispsyched (Dec 29, 2011)

I know I don't!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 29, 2011)

Guess not, but if I could come back, maybe a man!


----------

